# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  مصطلحات ادبية: نظرية التلقي

## المصباح المنير

*نظرية التلقي: Reception theory**شبكة النبأ: لقد تطورت نظرية التلقي على يد منظرين مثل هانز روبرت جوس ولفنجانج أيزر، وكلاهما أستاذ بجامعة كونستانس في ألمانيا، إن خطا متوازياً يمكن أن يوجد بين نظرية المنفعة والبهجة Uses and gratification ونظرية التلقي Reception theory، حيث طور بعض منظري وسائل الإعلام الجماهيرية مفهوم المنفعة والبهجة، الذي لا يركز – فحسب – على تأثير وسائل الإعلام على الأفراد بل أيضاً على طريقة الاستخدام لهذه الوسائل وعلى المتعة التي يحصلون عليها من هذه الوسائل. وعلى نحو غامض أيضاً يذهب أصحاب نظرية التلقي في ذلك الأمر حين يركزون على الدور الذي يلعبه الجمهور المتلقي، حيث يفضون النصوص decoders of ****s في نظام الأشياء لا على النصوص ذاتها، وذلك على نحو ما ذهب إليه lsar (72/1988) حين كتب يقول:**عند التفكير في العمل الأدبي، تركز النظرية الفينومينولوجية تركيزاً تاماً على الفكرة، التي تقول إن على المرء ألا يدخل في اعتباره النص الفعلي فحسب، بل كذلك – وبنفس القدر – يهتم بالأفعال المتضمنة في الاستجابة للنص، ولذلك يتصدى رومان إنجاردن لبنية النص الأدبي بالطرق التي يمكن بها أن يتحقق هذا النص. فالنص في ذاته يقدم زوايا تخطيطية Schematized views من خلالها يمكن للنص أن يتكشف ويتبدى، إلا ان الحضور الفعلي لا يتم إلا في فعل التحقق Konkretisation.**ومن ثم فإن lser يلمح من ذلك إلى أن الجمهور المتلقي – في حالة عمل محدد مثل الرواية هو القراء – يلعب دوراً مهماً فيما يمكن أن نسميه (تحقق النص realiza – tion).**فقد قام lsar بعمل تمييز بين قطبين: الأول فني ويشير إلى العمل الذي أبدعه الفنان، والآخر إستطيقي ويشير إلى العمل الذي يتم بواسطة القارئ (المتلقي)، ويبسط هذه بقوله:**(إذا كان الأمر كذلك، فإن للعمل الفني – إذن قطبين، هما ما ينبغي أن نسميهما الفني artistic والإستطيقي aesthwtic: الفني يشير إلى النص الذي يبدعه المؤلف والإستطيقي يشير إلى التحقق الجمالي الذي ينجزه القارئ وينتج عن ذلك الاستقطاب أن العمل الأدبي لا يتطابق مع النص، أو مع تحقق النص، وإنما هو يقع في منتصف الطريق بين القطبين فالعمل الأدبي لا يزيد شيئاً على النص، ذلك لأن النص لا تدب فيه الحياة إلا عندما يكون موضوعاً للإدراك. ناهيك عن أن هذا التحقق له لا يكون غير مستقل البتة عن موقف القارئ وإن كان ذلك بدوره يتأثر بالأنماط المتغايرة للنص.**فبمعنى من المعاني لا يكون للأعمال الأدبية وجوداً إلا متى كانت موضوعاً لإدراك قارئ. (وقد يرد إلى الذهن شعار باركلي القائل: الموجود هو المدرك to be is to bo perceived) فالنصوص حقيقة افتراضية virtuel Reality، أو كامنة وهي لا تتحقق تحققاً فعلياً إلا متى قام قارئ أو جمهور متلقي بقراءة أو رؤية أو سماع ذلك النص.**في عام 1968 ذهب إنجاردن إلى انه لو قمنا بدفع الأمور بقدر كافٍ، فإن القارئ له إسهام مكافئ في الأهمية في إدراك النصوص. وعلى ذلك فإن العالم قد ينقلب رأساً على عقب بقدر اهتمامنا بإبداع المؤلف authorship، لأن النصوص لا يكون في مقدورها مواصلة التبدي والحدوث بذاتها، كما لم يعد في مقدور الفنانين والمؤلفين – الذين منحوا هذه النصوص الوجود – أن يدعوا الامتلاك الأحادي، إن جاز التعبير، لمعنى نصوصهم. فإن نحن قمنا بترجمة هذه الفكرة إلى مصطلحات نظرية الاتصال، فيمكن أن يصبح المتلقي في هذه الحال مساوياً، أو مكافئاً في الأهمية لمرسل الرسالة.**نظرية الاتصال تؤكد على أننا يجب أن نكون أصحاب امتياز، وأن نعطي أهمية ملائمة للنص، كما يجب أن نأخذ في اعتبارنا دور القارئ (1984 Eco) ونهج القراء المختلفين (أو المشاهدين في حالة الوسائل المرئية) في تفسير النصوص.**فبمعنى ما من المعاني أن النصوص لا يكون لها وجود أو بالأحرى لا يخلع عليها الوجود إلا بواسطة القراء. فالعديد من المؤلفين لا يستحبون الفكرة التي تذهب إلى القول بأن أعمالهم – كما في حكاية سندريلا – لا تدب فيها الحياة إلا بقبلة قارئ / فتنة أمير، ولكن lsar وآخرين من منظري التلقي يقبلون بوجهة النظر هذه.*

----------


## المصباح المنير

منهج التلقي أو نظرية القراءة والتقبل(1)
لقد عرف النقد العربي الحديث والمعاصر مجموعة من المناهج النقدية نتيجة الانفتاح على الثقافة الغربية (ترجمة واطلاعا وتعلما) كالمنهج النفسي الذي يحلل النص الأدبي من الوجهة الشعورية واللاشعورية، والمنهج الاجتماعي الذي ينظر إلى الأدب على أنه مرآة تعكس الواقع بطريقة مباشرة قائمة على المحاكاة الحرفية أو الجدلية، والمنهج البنيوي التكويني الذي يعتبر الأدب بنية جمالية مستقلة تعكس الواقع بمختلف مستوياته السوسيوتاريخية والثقافية والسياسية والاقتصادية بطريقة غير مباشرة أو عبر التماثل.  
أما المنهج البنيوي اللساني فينظر إلى النص الأدبي على أنه بنية مغلقة أو نسق من العناصر اللغوية القائمة على علاقات اختلافية أو ائتلافية، بينما المنهج السيميائي فيقوم على التفكيك والبناء من خلال دراسة النص باعتباره نظاما من العلامات اللغوية وغير اللغوية. ولكن منهج التلقي والتقبل يركز على القارئ أثناء تفاعله مع النص الأدبي قصد تأويله وخلق صورة معناه المتخيلة. إذا، ماهي نظرة التلقي والتقبل؟ ومن هم روادها؟ وما هي مرجعياتها الأبستمولوجية والفلسفية والأدبية؟ وماهي مرتكزاتها المنهجية؟ وما هي تطبيقاتها في الساحة النقدية العربية؟
ظهرت نظرية التأثير والتقبل في ألمانيا في أواسط الستينيات (1966م) في إطار مدرسة كونسطانس وبرلين الشرقية قبل ظهور التفكيكية ومدارس مابعد الحداثة على يدي كل من فولفغانغ إيزرWolfgang Iser (1) وهانز روبير ياوسHans Robert Jauss (2) . ومنظور هذه النظرية أنها تثور على المناهج الخارجية التي ركزت كثيرا على المرجع الواقعي كالنظرية الماركسية أو الواقعية الجدلية أو المناهج البيوغرافية التي اهتمت كثيرا بالمبدع وحياته وظروفه التاريخية، والمناهج النقدية التقليدية التي كان ينصب اهتمامها على المعنى وتصيده من النص باعتباره جزءا من المعرفة والحقيقة المطلقة، والمناهج البنيوية التي انطوت على النص المغلق وأهملت عنصرا فعالا في عملية التواصل الأدبي ألا وهو القارئ الذي ستهتم به نظرية التلقي والتقبل الألمانية أيما اهتمام.
ترى نظرية التلقي أن أهم شيء في عملية الأدب هي تلك المشاركة الفعالة بين النص الذي ألفه المبدع والقارئ المتلقي. أي إن الفهم الحقيقي للأدب ينطلق من موقعة القارئ في مكانه الحقيقي وإعادة الاعتبار له باعتباره هو المرسل إليه والمستقبل للنص ومستهلكه وهو كذلك القارئ الحقيقي له: تلذذا ونقدا وتفاعلا وحوارا. ويعني هذا أن العمل الأدبي لا تكتمل حياته وحركته الإبداعية إلا عن طريق القراءة وإعادة الإنتاج من جديد؛ لأن المؤلف ماهو إلا قارئ للأعمال السابقة وهذا ما يجعل التناص يلغي أبوة النصوص ومالكيها الأصليين. ويرى إيزر أن العمل الأدبي له قطبان: قطب فني وقطب جمالي. فالقطب الفني يكمن في النص الذي يخلقه المؤلف من خلال البناء اللغوي وتسييجه بالدلالات والتيمات المضمونية قصد تبليغ القارئ بحمولات النص المعرفية والإيديولوجية، أي إن القطب الفني يحمل معنى ودلالة وبناء شكليا. أما القطب الجمالي، فيكمن في عملية القراءة التي تخرج النص من حالته المجردة إلى حالته الملموسة، أي يتحقق بصريا وذهنيا عبر استيعاب النص وفهمه وتأويله. ويقوم التأويل بدور مهم في استخلاص صورة المعنى المتخيل عبر سبر أغوار النص واستكناه دلالاته والبحث عن المعاني الخفية والواضحة عبر ملء البيضات والفراغات للحصول على مقصود النص وتأويله انطلاقا من تجربة القارئ الخيالية والواقعية. ويجعل التأويل من القراءة فعلا حدثيا نسبيا لا يدعي امتلاك الحقيقة المطلقة أو الوحيدة المتعالية عن الزمان والمكان. لأن القراءة تختلف في الزمان والمكان حسب طبيعة القراء ونوعيتهم. لذلك يرى أمبرطو إيكو U.ECO أن هناك أنماطا من القراءة والقراء في دراساته عن النص المفتوح والنص الغائب:
1- نص مفتوح وقراءة مفتوحة.
2- نص مفتوح وقراءة مغلقة.
3- نص مغلق وقراءة مغلقة.
4- نص مغلق وقراءة مفتوحة. (3)
ولايكون العمل الإبداعي إلا من خلال المشاركة التواصلية الفعالة بين المؤلف والنص والجمهور القارئ. ويدل هذا على أن العمل الإبداعي يتكون من عنصرين أساسين: النص الذي قوامه المعنى وهو يشكل أيضا تجربة الكاتب الواقعية والخيالية والقارئ الذي يتقبل آثار النص سواء أكانت إيجابية أم سلبية في شكل استجابات شعورية ونفسية ( ارتياح - غضب - متعة - تهييج - نقد - رضى...) . وهذا يجعل النص الأدبي يرتكز على الملفوظ اللغوي (النص) والتأثير الشعوري (القارئ) في شكل ردود تجاه حمولات النص. وهذا إن دل على شيء فإنما يدل على أن العمل الأدبي يتموقع في الوسط بين النص والقراءة من خلال التفاعل الحميمي والوجداني الاتصالي بين الذات والموضوع أي النص والقارئ. ومن ثم، فالعمل الأدبي أكبر من النص وأكبر من القراءة، بل هو ذلك الاتصال التفاعلي بينهما في بوتقة منصهرة واحدة. وإذا كانت المناهج الأخرى تركز على اتجاه واحد في القراءة من النص إلى القارئ فإن منهجية التقبل والقراءة تنطلق من خطين مزدوجين متبادلين: من النص إلى القارئ ومن القارئ إلى النص على غرار القراءة الظاهراتية (الفينومينولوجي  ). ولا يحقق نص المؤلف مقصديته ووظيفته الجمالية إلا من خلال فعل التحقق القرائي وتجسيده عبر عمليات ملء الفراغات والبياضات وتحديد ماهو غير محدد، وإثبات ما هو منفي، والتأرجح بين الإخفاء والكشف على مستوى استخلاص المعاني عن طريق الفهم والتأويل والتطبيق. ولن تكون القراءة مثمرة جادة إلا إذا وجد القارئ الافتراضي الخيالي الذي يعيد بناء النص عن طريق نقده وتأويله انطلاقا من تجربة جمالية وفنية بعيدا عن تصور القارئ المعاصر الواقعي. والقارئ الضمني: "ليس له وجود في الواقع، وإنما هو قارئ ضمني، يخلق ساعة قراءة العمل الفني الخيالي. ومن ثم، فهو قارئ له قدرات خيالية شأنه شأن النص. وهو لا يرتبط مثله بشكل من أشكال الواقع المحدد، بل يوجه قدراته الخيالية للتحرك مع النص باحثا عن بنائه، ومركز القوى فيه، وتوازنه، وواضعا يده على الفراغات الجدلية فيه فيملؤها باستجابات الإثارة الجمالية التي تحدث له"(4)
وتفيد منهجية القراءة في معرفة الآثارالتي تتركها فينا الأعمال الأدبية ولاسيما الخالدة منها. ويعني هذا أن ما يهم هذه النظرية ليس ما يقوله النص ولا من قاله ولا مضامينه ومعانيه التي تبقى نسبية بل ما يتركه العمل من آثار شعورية ووقع فني وجمالي في النفوس والبحث عن أسرار خلود أعمال مبدعين كبار وأسباب ديمومتها وحيثيات روعتها وعبقريتها الفنية. كما تحاول هذه النظرية أن تعيد قراءة الموروث الأدبي والإبداعي من خلال التركيز على ردود القراء وتأويلاتهم للنصوص وانفعالاتهم وكيفية تعاملهم معها أثناء التقبل وطبيعة التأثير التي تتركها نفسيا وجماليا لدى القراء عبر اختلاف السياقات التاريخية والاجتماعية. وهكذا يدعو كل من إيزر ويوس إلى إعادة كتابة تاريخ الأدب الغربي على ضوء جمالية القراءة لمعرفة الذوق السائد وطبيعة التفكير والتفاعل بين الذوات والنصوص الإبداعية والمقاييس الجمالية التي استخدمت في التأويل عبر التطور التاريخي والتحقيب الأدبي والنقدي. يقول يوس في هذا الصدد: "إذا أردنا كتابة تاريخ أدبي جديد، من خلال رسم يعيد تكوينه، انطلاقا من بقايا الأعمال والتفرعات التاريخية، والتأويلات، ودعاوي التواصل الأدبي المتخفاة تحته، علينا أن نسارع إلى تاريخ التجربة الجمالية ونظريتها. وتظهر لي ضرورة كل هذا لأنه يمنحنا (الجسر الهرمنوتيكي) لبلوغ حقب بعيدة في الزمان وفي الثقافات الأجنبية ذات التقليد الأوربي".(5) ويشير إيزر أيضا إلى مدى أهمية إعادة تاريخ الأدب الأوربي اعتمادا على شهادات القراء ورصد ردود قراءاتهم وأذواقهم الجمالية أثناء تفاعل ماهو شعوري (القراءة) مع ماهو لفظي (النص): "كيف يتم استقبال النص الأدبي من طرف جمهور معين؟ عن الأحكام الصادرة عن الآثار الأدبية تعكس بعض وجهات النظر وبعض الضوابط السائرة بين الجمهور المعاصر مما يجعل الدليل الثقافي المرتبطة به هذه الأحكام، يمارس تأمله داخل الأدب. وهذا أيضا، صحيح حين يعمد تاريخ التلقي إلى شهادات، القراء الذين يطلقون، عبر فترات مختلفة من الزمن، أحكاما على أثر معين. وفي هذه الحالة، يكشف تاريخ التلقي الضوابط التي توجه هذه الأحكام مما يشكل نقطة انطلاق لتاريخ الذوق، الشروط الاجتماعية لجمهور القراء."(6)
وعليه، فإن العمل الأدبي قد يراعي أفق انتظار القارئ عندما يستجيب لمعاييره الفنية والجمالية والأجناسية عبر عمليات المشابهة النصية والمعرفة الخلفية وقواعد الأجناس والأنواع الأدبية التي تعرفها في نظرية الأدب. ولكن قد يخيب توقعه ويفاجأ إذا واجه نصا حداثيا جديدا لم ينسجم مع القواعد التي يتسلح بها في مقاربة النص الأدبي. فعندما نقرأ الروايات الكلاسيكية فإنها تراعي أفق انتظار القارئ الذي تعود على قراءتها من خلال معايير وآليات تجنيسية وتحليلية معروفة. بيد أنه إذا أعطيت لهذا القارئ الكلاسيكي رواية حداثية فإنها ستصدمه بطرائق فنية جديدة تنزاح عما ألفه من مفاهيم القراءة التقليدية بسبب الانزياح الفني بين الطرائق الموجودة في السرد الكلاسيكي والسرد المعاصر. ويعني أن هناك مسافة جمالية تربك القارئ وتجعل توقعه الانتظاري خائبا بفعل هذا الخرق الفني والجمالي الذي يسمو بالأعمال الأدبية ويجعلها خالدة مثل: رواية دون كيشوط لـ (سيرفانتيس) لدى يوس، ويقصد – يوس- بالمسافة الجمالية: "ذلك البعد القائم بين ظهور الأثر الأدبي نفسه وبين أفق انتظاره، وإنه لايمكن الحصول على هذه المسافة من استقراء ردود أفعال القراء على الأثر، أي من تلك الأحكام النقدية التي يطلقونها عليه. وهنا أكد يوس على أن الآثار الأدبية الجيدة هي تلك التي تنمي انتظار الجمهور بالخيبة، إذ الآثار الأخرى التي ترضي آفاق انتظارها وتلبي رغبات قرائها المعاصرين هي آثار عادية جدا تكتفي، عادة، باستعمال النماذج الحاصلة في البناء والتعبير، وهي نماذج تعود عليها القراء. إن آثارا من هذا النوع هي آثار للاستهلاك السريع سرعان ما يأتي عليها البلى. أما الآثار التي تخيب آفاق انتظارها وتغيظ جمهورها المعاصر لها، فإنها آثار تطور الجمهور وتطور وسائل التقويم والحاجة من الفن، أو هي آثار ترفض إلى حين حتى تخلق جمهورها خلقا."(7) وهناك نصوص تغيير أفق انتظار القارئ الذي يجمع بين الذكاء والفطنة حيث يتعلم بسرعة كل ما هو جديد ويتكيف مع كل نص طليعي أو حداثي حيث يغير هذا القارئ من آليات قراءته وأدواته حتى ينسجم مع معطيات النصوص المفتوحة. ويمكن لنا أن نوضح ما قلناه في هذه الخطاطة:
 ويبدو أن الدراسة الأدبية عند يوس: "ليس تحليل النصوص تحليلا هيكلانيا مضمنا بها، وليس هو أيضا استعراض المعارف المتعلقة بالكاتب وبالأثر، وإنما هو التخاطب الأدبي من خلال ما تتسم به الأوضاع التاريخية والاجتماعية والثقافية من خصائص. إن موضوع الدراسة الأدبية هو أن نعرف كيف أجاب الأثر الأدبي على ما لم تجب عليه الآثار السابقة من قضايا، وكيف اتصل بقرائه أو خلقهم خلقا".(8)
وإذا انتقلنا إلى مرتكزات هذه النظرية فيمكن حصرها في المفاهيم التالية:
1- ثنائية القارئ والنص ،
2- التأثير والتواصل ،
3- العمل الأدبي بين القطبين: الفني والجمالي ،
4- التحقق والتأويل ،
5- القارئ الافتراضي المثالي ،
6- أفق الانتظار ،
7- ملء البيضات والفراغات والبحث عن النص الغائب ،
8- النص المفتوح ،
9- المسافة الجمالية.
أما عن مرجعيات هذه النظرية الأدبية، فإن روب هولمب يوجزها في خمسة مؤثرات هي على التوالي:
1- الشكلانية الروسية ،
2- بنيوية براﯖ ،
3- ظواهرية "رومان إنجاردان" ،
4- هيرمينوطيقا "جادامر" ،
5- سوسيولوجيا الأدب في نهاية الأمر. (9)
هذا، وقد كانت هناك مؤثرات وراء تشكل نظرية التقبل منها النظرية الفنومولوجية أو الفلسفة الظاهراتية التي ظهرت في ألمانيا مع هوسرل ورومان إنجاردان، وترتكز هذه الفلسفة على ترابط الفكر والوجود الظاهري للأشياء. وبتعبير آخر، تؤمن هذه الفلسفة بتفاعل الذات والموضوع بطريقة تواصلية من الصعب الفصل بين القطب الذاتي والموضوعي. أما المعنى فإنه يستخلص من خلال التفاعل والتواصل بين هذين الفاعلين. وهذا ينطبق على تفاعل القارئ مع النص تفاعلا تأويليا تحققيا قصد الوصول إلى الدلالة وإعادة بنائها من جديد. وساهمت التأويلية لدى جادامر في دراسة الكيفية التي نتعامل بها النصوص عن طريق استنتاج المعنى سواء أكان ظاهرا أم مخفيا عبر عملية الفهم والانتقال من المعنى إلى الدلالة ثم تأويل النصوص وذلك بتفسيرها جماليا وفنيا. وهذا التأويل التفسيري يختلف من سياق تاريخي إلى سياق تاريخي آخر. كما تقوم سوسيولوجية الأدب بدور مهم في استقراء إحصائي للقراءة الجماهيرية وطبيعة القراء والقراءة وكيفية الاتصال. كما أن البنيوية سواء أكانت شكلانية أم لسانية وظيفية أيضا كان لها تأثير في دراسة النص والإشارة إلى عملية القراءة وأنظمة التواصل الجاكبسوني (التركيز على عناصر التواصل الست: المرسل والمرسل(10) إليه والرسالة والقناة والمرجع واللغة) والتركيز على البنيات الشكلية للنص كالإشارة إلى عوامل السرد من كاتب ضمني وقارئ ضمني...
ويقول إيزر محددا مؤثرات أخرى لنظريته: "من الشائع الآن أن النظريات تمارس تأثيرا معينا على الساحة الثقافية الألمانية: الماركسية، ونظرية التحليل اللغوي، ونظرية الإعلام، والتأويل، والتحليل النفسي. أما بالنسبة للدراسات الأدبية بوجه خاص، فيبدو أن أبرز هذه الاتجاهات هو التحليل النفسي، وفن التأويل. وفضلا عن ذلك ينبغي أن نذكر نظرية تجريبية في الأدب، اكتسبت شهرة عظيمة في الأعوام الأخيرة؛ هي تسجيل استجابات الناس واستخلاص استدلالات فيما يتعلق بالقانون الاجتماعي الذي يتحكم في اتجاهاتهم.
وقبل التأثير الذي تركته النظريات السالفة الذكر، انتشرت النقدية الجديدة في الدراسات الأدبية الألمانية؛ إذ أثبتت هذه النزعة أنها رد فعل للانتفاع بالنص الأدبي في أغراض شتى، وبخاصة في الأغراض السياسية، في ماضي ألمانيا القريب.
ومن رواد هذه النظرية في العالم العربي نستحضر مجموعة من الأقلام النقدية على سبيل التمثيل لا على سبيل الحصر، منها: عبد الفتاح كليطو في كتابيه: الحكاية والتأويل(11) والأدب والغرابة(12) وحميد لحمداني في كتابه: القراءة وتوليد الدلالة(13) ومحمد مفتاح في كتابه: التلقي والتأويل(14)، وكلهم باحثون ودارسون مغاربة.
..............................  ..............................  ...
الهوامش/
(1) - A regarder. Iser : théorie de l’effet esthétique, éd. Pierre Margada. 1985 ;
(2) - A regarder, H. R. Jauss : Pour une esthétique de la réception. Gallimard. Paris 1978 ;
(3) - A regarder : Umberto Eco : L’œuvre ouverte éd. Seuil. Paris 1965/La structure absente. Ed. Mercure de France. Paris .1972 ;
(4) د. نبيلة إبراهيم: (القارئ في النص: نظرية التأثير والاتصال) مجلة فصول المصرية، المجلد5، العدد1، 1984، ص103
(5) هانز روبير يوس: (جمالية التلقي والتواصل الأدبي) الفكر العربي المعاصر، بيروت، لبنان، عدد 38، ص112
(6) فولفغانغ إيزر: (فعل القراءة، نظرية الوقع الجمالي) ترجمة أحمد المديني؛ آفاق المغربية، العدد6، 1987، ص28-29
(7) د. حسين الواد: في مناهج الدراسات الأدبية، منشورات الجامعة ط2، 1985م، ص79-80
(8) د. حسين الواد: في مناهج الدراسات الأدبية، ص80
(9) د. صلاح فضل: مناهج النقد المعاصر، أفريقيا الشرق، الدارالبيضاء، ط1، 2002، ص118
(10) د. نبيلة إبراهيم: (حديث مع ولفغانغ إيزر)، مجلة فصول المصرية، المجلد 5، العدد1، 1984، ص105
(11) د. عبد الفتاح كيليطو: الحكاية والتأويل، دار توبقال للنشر، الدارالبيضاء، ط1، 1988
(12) د. عبد الفتاح كيليطو: الأدب والغرابة، دار الطليعة، بيروت، لبنان، ط1982؛
(13) د. حميد لحمداني: القراءة وتوليد الدلالة، المركز الثقافي العربي، الدارالبيضاء، ط1 ،2003
(14) د. محمد مفتاح: التلقي والتأويل، المركز الثقافي العربي، الدارالبيضاء، ط1، 1994

----------


## المصباح المنير

المحاولات الأولى للاهتمام بالقارئ(2) 
      إن مقولة القارئ كمكون أساسي في العملية الإبداعية ، أثير منذ القديم إذ نجد أصداءه في التداول الشعري القديم في الإنشاد ، فالشاعر وهو ينشد قصيدته يفترض قارئا إما أن يكون هو الممدوح أو المثقف الذي يحضر عملية الإنشاد والإلقاء ، وفي تلك الأفعال التي يبدأ بها العلماء والنقاد والفقهاء في كتاباتهم مثل " اعلم، فافهم ".
ونجد لذلك أمثلة في الكتابة الروائية ، فدنيـس ديــدور في روايـــــتــه " جاك القدري " يستحضر القارئ ويتحاور معه ويوجهه ويكشف له عن لعبة الكتابة.  .
وقد بدا الاهتمام بالقارئ والقراءة قبل ظهور نظرية التلقي ، غير أن هذا  الاهتمام لم يسفر عن تصور منهاجي نسقي لهذه العملية ، بحيث بقي في طور البدايات ، وإن الفصل الذي خصصه جون بول سارتر في كتابه " ما الأدب ؟ " تحت عنوان " لمن نكتب ؟ ". يبرز بجلاء الانشغال المبكر لدى هذا الفيلسوف الوجودي بمسألة القارئ والقراءة.
فهو يذهب في إطار التفاعل بين الكتابة والقراءة إلى " أن الكاتب إنما يكتب للقارئ من حيث هو فرد من أفراد الناس في العالم " وفي هذا السياق يحدد طبيعة القارئ  المستهدف ، ففي تصوره " ليس القارئ الذي أتوجه إليه بالإنسان الذي جمع في نفسه بين معرفة العالم الأكبر والأصغر ، على غرار " ميكرو ميجاس " وليس هو نموذج " الساذج ". كما أنه ليس هو الله. فليس فيه جهل الساذج الوحشي الذي يجب أن يشرح له كل شيء حتى البدائيات ، وليس هو روحا ولا صفحة بيضاء. وليس عالما بكل شيء شأن الله ...  وإنما أكشف له بعض مظاهر العالم فاستفيد مما يعلم لأحاول تلقينه ما لا يعلم. وهو معلق بين الجهل المطلق والعلم التام. ولديه بضاعة محدودة تتغير من لحظة إلى أخرى. وهي كافية للإيماء بصفته التاريخية " .  إن مواصفات القارئ التي يضعها جون بول سارتر تتحدد من خلال مفهوم الحرية والتاريخية، فالقارئ شخص منخرط في التاريخ ليس بالقارئ المثالي ولا بالقارئ الساذج. ومعالمه تتحدد أيضا في ثنايا العمل الأدبي ، إذ ما  دامت " حرية المؤلف وحرية القارئ تبحث كل مها عن الأخرى، ويتبادلان التأثير فيما بينهما من ثنايا عالم واحد ، فمن الممكن أن يقال : إن ما يقوم به المؤلف من اختيار لبعض مظاهر العالم هو الذي يحدد القارئ ، كما يمكن أن يقال أيضا إن الكاتب - حينما يختار قارئه - يفصل بذلك في موضوع كتابه. ولذلك كانت كل الأعمال الفكرية محتوية في نفسها على صورة القارئ الذي كتبت لــــــه "  
إن صورة القارئ المتضمنة في العمل هي ما سيصطلح عليها بالقارئ الضمني  ينم تحليل جون بول سارتر ، عن وعي عميق بوظيفته القارئ في انفتاح العمل الأدبي على إمكانيات لا نهاية من التأويلات ، حيث انتقد التصور الذي يعلي من شأن المؤثرات الخارجية من جهة المؤلف  يقول : " سيستهوي قوما القول بأن كل محاولة لتفسر عمل الفكر ، عن طريق الجمهور الذي يتوجه به إليه ،  محاولة زائفة مفتعلة تتناول العمل تناولا غير مباشر . ألا يكون الأمر أيسر وأقوم وأدق إذا أخذنا ظروف الكاتب نفسه عاملا حاسما في إنتاجه ؟ ألا يكون من الأوفق القول بفكرة " تين " في تأثير البيئة ؟ غير أني أجيب هؤلاء بأن التفسير بالبيئة حاسم حقا من حيث إن البيئة تنتج الكاتب، ولذلك لا أعتقد في هذا التفسير. إذ الشأن في الجمهور أن يكون على النقيض من ذلك ، لأنه يهيب بالكاتب ، أن يضع أسئلة يتوجه بها إلى حريته. والبيئة قوة دافعة إلى الخلف ، ولكن الجمهور على النقيض انتظار ، وفراغ يملأ.
من خلال هذا النقد الذي يوجهه سارتر للمنهج الوضعي،  الذي يحاول تفسير الإبداع بمقولات علية خارجية متحكمة ومقيدة للحرية ، تبرز الخلفية الفلسفية المتحكمة في تصوره للإشادة بمقولة القارئ باعتباره محررا للعمل الأدبي وضامنا  لاستمراريته في الحاضر والمستقبل ، في حين أن كل تفسير يعطي الأولية للعلل المتحكمة يسقط في دفع العمل إلى الماضي وإلى الخلف.
تبقى هذه الأفكار حول مفهوم القراءة والقارئ لبنات أولية في بروز نظرية التلقي ، هذه النظرية
التي ستتخذ صيغتها النسقية في ألمانيا ، في مدرسة كونسطانس وقد كان من أبرز رواد هذه النظرية كل من هانس روبير ياوس  وفولفغانغ آيزر. فكيف تمت بلورة هذه النظرية وما هي خلفياتها الفلسفية ومفاهيمها الأساسية ؟

----------


## المصباح المنير

نظرية التلقي : النشأة والأسس:
إن نشوء نظرية ما هو جواب عن سؤال ، واستجابة لحاجة ، بالإضافة إلى أن النظرية تحمل معها نموذجا استبداليا جديدا يتجاوز النماذج السابقة ، ولا تنشأ النظرية إلا إذا وقعت أزمة في الأسس ، وبذلك تكتسب النظرية الجديدة مشروعيتها. فما هي الأسئلة التي طرحت على نظرية التلقي ؟ وما هي طبيعة الأزمة التي سعت هذه النظرية إلى اقتراح حلول لها ؟
يذهب " فانسون يوف " في كتابة " ما القراءة ؟  " إلى أن السبب في الاهتمام بالقراءة والقارئ هو المأزق الذي عرفته الدراسات الشكلانية ، والتطور الذي حصل في ميدان اللسانيات ، لقد بدأ الاهتمام بالقراءة يتطور " في الوقت الذي عرفت فيه المقاربات البنيوية بعض الفتور ، إذ تبين أن اختزال النص الأدبي إلى مجموعة من الأشكال عديم الفائدة ، لقد أصبحت الشعرية في مأزق ـ إذ كل دراسة تعنى بالبنيات فقط تؤدي إلى نماذج عامة وناقصة جدا "  أما السبب الثاني فهو الانطلاقة التي ستعرفها التداوليات بحيث أضافت للسانيات في وصفها لاشتغال  اللغة فرعا ثالثا للفرعين المعهودين : " التركيب " الذي يعنى بدراسة العلاقة بين العلامات ، و " علم الدلالة " الذي يبحث في علاقة العلامات بما تدل عليه ، وهو التداوليات، أي البحث في علاقة العلامات بمستعمليها. وهكذا فالتداوليات ستركز على التفاعل داخل الخطاب، بين الإرسالية والمرسل إليه وبين النص والقارئ. ومن تم سيحدث تحول كبير في علاقة المكونات التي يتم بها التواصل ، وسيعاد النظر في تحديد الأدب وطريقة دراسة النصوص. فالسؤال ما الأدب ؟ يعني أن نتساءل لماذا نقرأ كتابا ما ؟ لقد " أصبحت أحسن وسيلة لفهم قوة واستمرارية بعض الأعمال هي أن نتساءل حول ما يجده القراء فيها .
 أما روبير هولوب ، في كتابه نظرية التلقي ( مقدمة نقدية ) ، فإنه اعتمد مقالة لهانس روبير ياوس نشرت سنة 1969 تحت عنوان " التغيير في أنموذج الدراسات الأدبية ". حيث لخص فيها هذا الأخير تاريخ المناهج الأدبية مفترضا أن بداية ثورة ما في الدراسات المعاصرة كانت على وشك الحدوث. وقد أكد ياوس في هذه المقالة " أن دراسة الأدب ليست عملية تشتمل على التراكم التدريجي للوقائع والحجج التي من نشأتها أن تقرب أكثر  ، كل جيل متعاقب ماهية الأدب في الواقع أو تقربه من فهم صحيح للأعمال الأدبية الفردية ، بل بالأحرى يتميز التطور الأدبي بالقفزات النوعية والانقطاعات ونقط الانطلاق الأصلية. ويتم إقصاء الأنموذج الذي سبق أن وجه البحث الأدبي في الوقت الذي لم يعد يستجيب للمتطلبات التي وضعتها له الدراسات الأدبية ، وهكذا فإن أنموذجا جديدا يكون ملائما أكثر لهذه المهمة ومستقلا عن النمط الأسبق ويحل هذا الأنموذج محل المقاربة المتقادمة إلى أن يصبح هو بدوره عاجزا على مسايرة وظيفته التي هي تفسير الأعمال الماضية للأجيال في الوقت الحاضر.  يتبين من خلال هذا النص أن ياوس استفاد من بعض المفاهيم الأبستيمولوجية ، وهي مفهوم " الأنموذج paradigm  " و " الثورة العلمية " محاولا بذلك إعادة تفسير طبيعة التطور الأدبي محتذيا في ذلك منهجية العلوم الطبيعية ، فمفهوم الأنموذج مكنه من رصد الانقطاعات الحاصلة في التطور الأدبي ؛ حيث أن كل أنموذج يحمل معه رؤية ترتبط بأسئلة معينة وتستجيب لحاجيات خاصة ؛ وحينما يعجز الأنموذج على مسايرة التطورات الحاصلة ولا يقدر على إيصال الأعمال القديمة للقارئ الحديث فإنه يخلي المكان لنموذج آخر ، قادر على خلق تقنيات تأويل جديدة وكذا الموضوعات التي ينبغي تأويلها.
ولكي يبرز ياوس جدة الأنموذج الذي سيطلق عليه نظرية التلقي ، سيصنف النماذج السابقة مبرزا طبيعتها وخلفياتها وحدودها وهي كالتالي:
أ/ أنموذج ما قبل المرحلة العملية : وهو أنموذج كلاسيكي ذو نزعة إنسانية يعتمد كمعيار مقارنة الأعمال الأدبية بالنماذج المتفق عليها لدى القدماء. فالأعمال التي قلدت الأعمال الكلاسيكية بنجاح كانت تعتبر جيدة أو مقبولة ، أما تلك التي خرجت عن أعراف النماذج العريقة فكانت تعتبر رديئة أو غير مرضية. وكانت مهمة الناقد هي قياس الأعمال الأدبية في الحاضر مقابل القواعد الثابتة.  
ب/ أنموذج الثورة العلمية للنزعة التاريخية : ظهر هذا الأنموذج بعد انهيار النموذج الأول في القرنــــين 18 و 19 وقد ظهر عقب تأسيس الأمم والاتصالات من أجل الوحدة الوطنية في كل أرجاء أوربا . وكنتيجة للتغيرات السياسية والتخمينات الإيديولوجية ، فقد أصبح تاريخ الأدب لحظة مؤملة من لحظات الشرعية الوطنية وبالتالي ارتكز النشاط على دراسات المصادر وعلى محاولات إعادة بناء ما قبل التاريخ لنصوص القرون الوسطى المعيارية ... وغالبا ما ارتبطت هذه المقاربة " التاريخانية " الوضعية من حيث المنهج بمقاربة آلية للنصوص وكذا برؤية ضيقة تكاد تكون شفينية.
ج/ النموذج " الجمالي-الشكلاني": داخل هذا الأنموذج مناهج متعددة كالأسلوبية وتاريخ الأفكار، والشكلانية الروسية  ، والنقد الجديد ، وما يربط مختلف هؤلاء النقاد والمدارس هو التحول من التفسيرات التاريخية والسببية إلى التركيز على العمل نفسه.
 إن الوقوف على محدوديته هذه الأنموذجات سيفسح المجال لظهور أنموذج رابع ، ولو أنه " لا يمكن تحديده بعد شكل دقيق 2 كما يذهب هيلوب ، غير أن ياوس يضع مجموعة من المقتضيات المنهجية تحدد طبيعة هذا النموذج وتميزه عن النماذج الأخرى. فبالإضافة إلى التأويل والتوسط وتحيين فن الماضي وهو شرط أساسي استوفته كل أنموذج سابق. هناك شروط أخرى وهي :
- الوساطة بين التحليل الجمالي ، والشكلي ، والتاريخي ،  والتحليل المرتبط بالتلقي ، وكذا بين الفن والتاريخ والواقع الاجتماعي.
- ربط المناهج البنائية والمناهج التأويلية.
- سبر أعماق جمالية التأثير ( التي لم تعد ترتبط بالوصف وحده ) ، وبلاغة جديدة تستطيع فعلا تفسير الأدب " الراقي " وكذا الأدب الشعبي وظواهر وسائل الإعلام في آن واحد .
من خلال هذه المقتضيات يتضح لنا الطابع التركيبي لنظرية التلقي ؛ حيث أن هذه الأخيرة تسعى إلى تجاوز النزعة البنائية والشكلانية المعتمدة على الوصف وتجاوز النزعة التاريخانية التي تعتمد على تفسير الحدث محاولة بذلك تركيب هذين التوجيهين بفتحها على القارئ وعلى الهرمينوطيقا ، بغية إحداث بلاغة جديدة تكسر الحدود ما بين ما اصطلح عليه بالأدب الراقي والأدب الشعبي.

----------


## المصباح المنير

من توقعات القاريء الى معنى التجربة الجمالية(3) 
يعد الناقد والمؤرخ الأدبي هانز روبرت يدوس (1921-1997) من أبرز أعلا مدرسة كونستانس التي عني أفرادها بصورة عامة، بعلاقة دلالة النص الأدبي بالقاريء. وقد طور ياوس، مع زملائه في جامعة كونستانسى الألمانية، وعلى رأسهم وولفغانغ آيسر، ما عرف في سنوات الستينات والسبعينات بـ " نظرية التلقي ". وكان لأستاذه هانز جورج نما داعر، الذي درس على يديه في جامعة هايديلبيرغ، أكبر الأثر على أفكاره التي دارت حول معنى التأويل وعلاقة ما يتوقعه القراء من العمل الأدبي في زمن بعينه، بمعنى هذا العمل وتاريخيته.
درس يدوس فقه اللغات الرومانسية والنقد الأدبي في جامعة كونستانس، كما درس أيضا في جامعتي كولومبيا وييل الأمريكية ن وجامعة السوربون في فرنسا، وتركزت التاثيرات الأساسية على عمله النقدي في تأويلية غادامر وشعرية الشكلانيين الروس حيث تنازعه مزان التياران، من تيارات التفكر النقدي، على مدار أعماله ويلحظ الدارسون هذه التأثيرات في حوليات مدرسة كونستانس، التي بدات في اصدارها منذ عام 1963،.
والتي ظلت تصدر تحت عنوان "الشعريات والتأويل "، وهما كلمتان تبينان حالة الانقسام داخل المدرسة بين  تيارين أساسيين في  مجموعة "نظرية التلقي" الألمانية يحاولان، رغم تباين وجهات النظر حول معنى العمل الآدبي ان يتوصلا الى طبيعة العلاقة التي تقوم بين النص والقاري، ففي الوقت الذي يركز التأويل على تحديد المعنى تقوم الشعرية بالوصف العلمي للنص دون الانشغال بالدلالة.
من الواضح في عمل هانز روبرت يدوس انه ينتمي الى التيار الذي يشدد على تأويل النص وتاريخيته  وتركز أعماله الأولى على تجديد معنى "التاريخ الأدبي" وجعله يحتل قلب الدراسة الأدبية. ومع أنه لا يدعو الى العودة الى التركيز على حياة المؤلف وبينته التاريخية، كما يفعل النقد التقليدي، فإن جوهر دعوته النقدية يتمثل في محاولة التوفيق بين الجدل التاريخي الماركس والشكلانية الروسية. لكنه في الوقت نفسه يرفض النظرية الماركسية في الانعكاس لأنها تختزل العمل الأدبي الى عملية نسخ وظيفي للواقع. وهو، رغم تأثره الواضح بالشكلانيين الروس وخصوصا بمفهوم "نزح الالفة " الذي صكه الناقد الشكلاني الروسي فكتور شكلوفسكي، يشدد على أن عملهم غير كاف لأنه "لا يرى العمل الفني في التاريخ، أي في أفق انتاجه التاريخي، ولا يعاين وظيفته الاجتماعية، وأثره التاريخي." (نحو فهم جمال لعملية التلقي، ص 18).
في اعتراض مواز لنقدد عمل الشكلانيين الروس يقول ياوس أن اصرار الناقد البنيوي الفرنسي رولان بارت على "لعبة القناص الحر. التي لا حدود لها" لا تنتب قراءات تاريخية، أو جمالية. وبالمقابل فإن مدرسة التأويل الأدبي (الهيرمونيطيقا) "تقدم فرضية شديدة الأهمية وهي أن تعيين معاني الأعمال الأدبية يتطور تاريخيا ويستند الى منطق محدد مما يساعد في تشكل المعايير الأدبية. ويضيف على  جديدا الى سلسلة الأعمال الأدبية الكبرى، كما يساعد في عملية تحول هذه المعايير على مدار التاريخ. والأهم من ذلك أن هذه الفرضية تسمح بعملية التمييز بين "التأويلات الاعتباطية وتلك التأويلات التي حظيت بنوء من الاجماع " بين القراء  والنقاد والدوائر الأدبية المختلفة. (نحو فهم جمالي، ص 148).
في هذا السياق صاغ يدوس تعبير "أفق التوقعات " ليفسر أسس عملية الاستقبال الأدبي حيث تتحدد قيمة أي نص بالاستناد الى المسافة التي تقوم بينه وبين "أفق التوقعات ".
يذكرنا مصطلح "أفق التوقعات " بتعبير " اندماج الآفاق " الذي صاغه وفسر استنادا اليه عمليات فهم الماضي والآخر، اذ بدلا من الحديث عن الفهم كحقيقة موضوعية يرى غا دامر أن الفهم لا يتحقق الا من خلال تكييف المعنى وتسوية الخلاف في وجهات النظر. ان عملية القراءة، حسب غا دامر،هي نوع من تجسير الفجوة بين الماضي والحاضر، ونحن إذ نمارس فعل القراءة في الحاف لا نستطيع التخلص من الأفكار الجاهزة والتميزات المستقرة في ثقافتنا. ولكننا مم ذلك نستطيع في هذا الأفق المحدود تاريخيا اذن نتوصل الى بعض الفهم الذي يمكننا من القاء بعض الضوء على النصوص القديمة. وفي أثناء عملية الفهم هذه قد يحصل نوع من الاندماج بين " أفق توقعاتنا" وآفاق كتابة الماضي وقراءته.
ومع أن يدوس يحاول، في فهمه علاقة العمل الأدبي بالمتلقي أن يفسر الطبيعة المتغيرة لمعنى العمل الأدبي، إلا أن تأثيرات في غادامر ومارسته التأويلية، التي تشدد على أن المعنى لا يتحقق الا عبر علاقة مجاورة أو من خلال المصادفة،واضحة في عمله. لكن الاختلاف بين غادامر ويدوس يكمن في طبيعة مشروع يدوس. انه لا يعني بالتركيز على المؤلف،أو النص، أو التأثيرات الأدبية بل هي عملية تلقي النحى بدءا من رهن كتابته وانتهاء بعملية تأويله من قبل القاريء أو مجموعة القراء في الوقت الحاضر. ليس النص في هذه الحالة، وجودا موضوعيا محاطا بعدد غير محدود من التأويلات التي تشكل ظلالا شبحية له، بل إن هوية هذا النص لا تتحقق الا في أفق عملية استقباله، ومن خلال عملية التأويل الجماعي لأجيال متتالية من القراء.
يقول يدوس في مقالته الشهيرة، " التاريخ الأدبي بوصفه تحديا للنظرية
الأدبية (1970).
لا تستند تاريخية الأدب الى من مسممة " الحقائق الأدبية " (...لا بل الى التجارب السابقة للقراء مع العمل الأدبي".  
يثير العمل الأدبي بهذا المعنى، أصداء مختلفة لدى القراء ومن ثم يحرر نفسا من مادية الكلام ويحقق وجودا في العالم المعاصر. ومن هنا فإن تأريخ الأدب يتشكل من عملية التلقي والانتاج الجمالي على صعيد القاريء والناقد والمؤلف في سيرورة انتاجه الأدبي. أن النص يقيم حوارا لا ينقطه بين الماضي والحاضر حيث يتم فهم الماضي واستقبالة من خلال الأفق الثقافي للحاضر. ولكي يصبح فهم الماضي ممكنا يطالب يدوس بنوع من "اندماج الآفاق " لتوحيد الماضي والحاضر.
ان يدوس يموضع العمل الأدبي في " أفقه " التاريخي، وفي سياق المعاني الثقافية التي سبق انتاجها، ثم يعمل على تفحص العلاقات المتغيرة بين هذه المعاني و" الآفاق " المتغيرة لقراء العمل التاريخيين. وهدف الناقد الألماني، من هذا الاختبار، هو خلق نور؟. جديد من التاريخ الأدبي الذي لا يركز على المؤلف ن والتأثيرات والتيارات الأدبية، بل على تأويلات الأدب في لحظات "استقباله " التاريخية. وحسب نظرية يدوس فإن الأعمال الأدبية لا تبقى ثابتة. في الوقت الذي نتغير التأويلات بل أن النصوص والتقاليد الأدبية نفسها تتغير استنادا الى "الآفاق " التاريخية التي تستقبل ضمنها.
لكن كيف يمكن للعمل الأدبي الجديد، الذي ينتهك القواعد المستقرة المعروفة لدى القراء، أن يقدم نفسه ؟
يرى هانز روبرت يدوس أن العمل الأدبي الجديد لا يقدم نفسه للقاريء بوصفه جديدا تماما. انه يعرض نفسه على القاريء من خلال الاشارات الصريحة والمقنعة والتلميحات الضمنية والخصائص المالوفة بالنسبة للقاريء موقظا بذلك بعض الذكريات في نفسه جاعلا اياه يتوقع شكل بداية القحل ونهايته حيث يعمل في هذه الحالة على مخالفة توقعات القاريء واعادة توجيهه، على. مدار النص أو ايقاظ حسن المفارقة فيه بحيث يكون باستطاعة الكاتب ان منوه على هذا التوقعات أو مقوم  بتغيرها أو تصحيحها أو اعادة انتاجها. كل ذلك يحدث استنادا الى القواعد والقوانين الخاصة بالنوع. بالشكل الأدبي للنص لكي يحدث. ما يسميه يدوس. " تغيرا في آفاق التوقعات ". وهو يخالف بذلك جماعة سوسيولوجيا الأدب الذين يحقدون أن الكاتب موثق الى جمهور قرائه، الى الوسط الذي يوجد فيه والى الاراء والايديولوجية السائدة في زمنة بحيث يتوجب عليه ان ينقب كتابا يوافق " توقعات قرائه ". ويقدم لهم الصورة التي يحبون أن يروها لأنفسهم.
ان هذا النوع مدن الحتمية الوضعية مرفوض من قبل ياوس. وهو من خلال تفسيره كيفية دخول الأعمال الجديدة التي تنتقك " توقعات " القراء وكيفية استقبالهم للأعمال الأدبية، في السلسلة الادبية يفسر عملية التطور الأدبي وتطور الأشكال وتغيرات.أثارات مقالة هانز روبرت يدوس "التاريخ الأدبي بوصفه تحديا للنظرية الادبية " ردود فعل كثيرة في ألمانيا. وقد واصل الناقد الألماني الغربي بتأثير ردود الفعل هذه الدفاع عن التصوراته النظرية التي طرحها في مقالته الشهيرة. ولكنه في الوقت نفسه قام بتعديل همزه التصورات منذ سنوات السبعينات أكثر من مرة، في معاركة النقدية مع ممثلي مدرسة فرانكفورت ونخص بالذكر هنا انتقاداته لعمل ثيودور 
ادورنو، اورده على النقاد الذين ينتمون الى جمهورية المانيا الديمقراطية مسابقا.
أن ثيودور ادورنو اذ يبحث، في كتابه "نظرية علم الجمال " (وقد نشر بعد وفاته )، معنى الثيمات الأساسية في علم الجمال _ استقلالية العمل الأدبي والعمل الأدبي بوصفه ظاهرة اجتماعية _ تاريخية والجمال المشترك بين الطبيعة والفن - يشدد على دور علم الجمال الفلسفي في فهم طبيعة الفن الحداثي، الذي يصر على النفي السلبي للمجتمع كنوع من النقد الاجتماعي والكفاح ضد التكيف الاجتماعي والسلبية اللاعقلانية التي سادت في الغرب بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية. وهكذا فإن الفن العظيم بالنسبة لادورنو هو بمثابة المزاولة التاريخية - الفلسفية التي تضيء جوانب من الواقع الاجتماعي ولكنها تنكره وتوجه أشد الانتقاد له في الوقت نفسه. انه بهذا المعنى ينكر أي دور تغييري مباشر للفن في المجتمع.
يعارض يدوس نظرية أدورنو قائلا ان بامكان الأدب والفن أن يلعبا دورا تقدميا في المجتمع، وينتقد النظرة النخبوية للفن ومفهوم استقلالية العمل الأدبي والتجربة الجمالية نفسها، والمتعة المتضمنة في التواصل مع العمل الأدبي أو الفني وهو يقوم من ثم باستبدال مصطلحه، الأثير على نفسه، "أفق التوقعات " بتعبير التجربة الجمالية بوصفها المتعة الذاتية التي يحصل عليها المرء من خلال التواصل مع متعة جمالية الأخرى.
لقد تعرضت نظرية "التلقي" لهجوم عنيف من قبل عدد من نقاد ألمانيا الديمقراطية في أوائل السبعينات حيث عدوها نتيجة منطقية لرفض مدرسة "التلقي" الالمانية الغربية، الاقرار بتشخيص الماركسية لتنقاضات المجتمع البرجوازي، وقد اختار هؤلاء هانز روبرت يدوس لتوجيه انتقادات عنيفة لعمله، بسبب محاولته تطعيم نظريته في الدراسة الأدبية بمفهوم ذاتي غير ماركسي للتاريخ. ومن بين أبرز نقاد جمهورية المانيا الديمقراطية (سابقا) روبرت فايمان الذي يؤكد في كتابه "البنية والمجتمع في التاريخ الأدبي" (1976) أن عمل يدوس يقع أسير مذهب الذاتانية الخالصة عندما يعتقد أن وعي القراء الأفراد هو الذي يحدد التاريخ بصورة نهائية. كما أنه ينتقد يدوس قائلا أنه لا يزودنا بأية معايير نستند اليها لتقييم النص أو عملية التلقي والحكم عليهما.  
بسبب هذه الانتقادات لطبيعة فهم يدوس للعملية المثلثة الاطراف، المنتج الأدبي _ النص _ المتلقي، أدرك يدوس وجوه التقصير في نظريته فتحول من التشديد على عملية التلقي الى التشديد على التجربة الجمالية.
لقد أصبحت اهتمامات هانز روبرت يدوس ء في فترة السبعينات ء ذات طبيعة تأويلية خالصة، وأصبح تعبير "التجربة الجمالية " يتردد بصورة مستمرة في معظم كتاباته، حتى أن كتابه الأساسي الذي أصدره بالالمانية عام 1977 حمل عنوان "التجربة الجمالية ونظرية التأويل الأدبي" (وهو يضم مقالة بالعنوان نفسه كان اصدرها عام 1972). في هذا الكتاب يميز يدوس بين أنواع ثلاثة من التجربة : انتاج الممارسة الجمالية، وعملية التلقي، والعملية التواصلية (التي تحقق عملية التطهير، مما يذكر بالفهم الأوسطي لوظيفة العمل الأدبي). ويمكن القول أن النوع الثالث من أنواع التجربة، ممثلا بالعملية التواصلية، يحتل في هذه المرحلة من مراحل تفكير يدوس بؤرة مركزية وهو يعرفه بأنه "متعة الشاعر التي يحركها الكلام أو الشعر الذي يستطيع أن يحدث تغييرا في المعتقد، ويؤدي في الوقت نفسه الى تحرير عقل السامع أو المتشاهد "أي أن التجربة الجمالية تحقق ثلاث وظائف في المجتمع : فهي تعمل على ايجاد المعايير والقيم، وانها تبقي على المعايير السائدة في المجتمع، أو ترفض التكيف مع هذه المعايير السائدة.
بناء على هذا التصور النظري الجديد للعلاقة بين النص والقاريء يرى يدوس أن هناك خمسة أنماط من التفاعل بين العمل الأدبي وكيفية تلقيه : وهي علاقات التداعي،والاعجا  ب، والتعاطف والتطهير، والاحساس بالمفارقة، ومن ثم فإنه يوفر نموذجا شاملا لفهم العلاقة بين علم الجمال وعملية استقبال الأعمال الأدبية، متوجا بذلك نظريته في التلقي التي ركزت في البداية على بنية " توقعات " القراء وانتهت الى التشديد على معنى التجربة الجمالية ووظائفها المتحققة من خلال عملية القراءة.
يعد الناقد والمؤرخ الأدبي هانز روبرت يدوس (1921-1997) من أبرز أعلا مدرسة كونستانس التي عني أفرادها بصورة عامة، بعلاقة دلالة النص الأدبي بالقاريء. وقد طور ياوس، مع زملائه في جامعة كونستانسى الألمانية، وعلى رأسهم وولفغانغ آيسر، ما عرف في سنوات الستينات والسبعينات بـ " نظرية التلقي ". وكان لأستاذه هانز جورج نما داعر، الذي درس على يديه في جامعة هايديلبيرغ، أكبر الأثر على أفكاره التي دارت حول معنى التأويل وعلاقة ما يتوقعه القراء من العمل الأدبي في زمن بعينه، بمعنى هذا العمل وتاريخيته.
درس يدوس فقه اللغات الرومانسية والنقد الأدبي في جامعة كونستانس، كما درس أيضا في جامعتي كولومبيا وييل الأمريكية ن وجامعة السوربون في فرنسا، وتركزت التاثيرات الأساسية على عمله النقدي في تأويلية غادامر وشعرية الشكلانيين الروس حيث تنازعه مزان التياران، من تيارات التفكر النقدي، على مدار أعماله ويلحظ الدارسون هذه التأثيرات في حوليات مدرسة كونستانس، التي بدات في اصدارها منذ عام 1963،.
والتي ظلت تصدر تحت عنوان "الشعريات والتأويل "، وهما كلمتان تبينان حالة الانقسام داخل المدرسة بين  تيارين أساسيين في  مجموعة "نظرية التلقي" الألمانية يحاولان، رغم تباين وجهات النظر حول معنى العمل الآدبي ان يتوصلا الى طبيعة العلاقة التي تقوم بين النص والقاري، ففي الوقت الذي يركز التأويل على تحديد المعنى تقوم الشعرية بالوصف العلمي للنص دون الانشغال بالدلالة.
من الواضح في عمل هانز روبرت يدوس انه ينتمي الى التيار الذي يشدد على تأويل النص وتاريخيته  وتركز أعماله الأولى على تجديد معنى "التاريخ الأدبي" وجعله يحتل قلب الدراسة الأدبية. ومع أنه لا يدعو الى العودة الى التركيز على حياة المؤلف وبينته التاريخية، كما يفعل النقد التقليدي، فإن جوهر دعوته النقدية يتمثل في محاولة التوفيق بين الجدل التاريخي الماركس والشكلانية الروسية. لكنه في الوقت نفسه يرفض النظرية الماركسية في الانعكاس لأنها تختزل العمل الأدبي الى عملية نسخ وظيفي للواقع. وهو، رغم تأثره الواضح بالشكلانيين الروس وخصوصا بمفهوم "نزح الالفة " الذي صكه الناقد الشكلاني الروسي فكتور شكلوفسكي، يشدد على أن عملهم غير كاف لأنه "لا يرى العمل الفني في التاريخ، أي في أفق انتاجه التاريخي، ولا يعاين وظيفته الاجتماعية، وأثره التاريخي." (نحو فهم جمال لعملية التلقي، ص 18).
في اعتراض مواز لنقدد عمل الشكلانيين الروس يقول ياوس أن اصرار الناقد البنيوي الفرنسي رولان بارت على "لعبة القناص الحر. التي لا حدود لها" لا تنتب قراءات تاريخية، أو جمالية. وبالمقابل فإن مدرسة التأويل الأدبي (الهيرمونيطيقا) "تقدم فرضية شديدة الأهمية وهي أن تعيين معاني الأعمال الأدبية يتطور تاريخيا ويستند الى منطق محدد مما يساعد في تشكل المعايير الأدبية. ويضيف على  جديدا الى سلسلة الأعمال الأدبية الكبرى، كما يساعد في عملية تحول هذه المعايير على مدار التاريخ. والأهم من ذلك أن هذه الفرضية تسمح بعملية التمييز بين "التأويلات الاعتباطية وتلك التأويلات التي حظيت بنوء من الاجماع " بين القراء  والنقاد والدوائر الأدبية المختلفة. (نحو فهم جمالي، ص 148).
في هذا السياق صاغ يدوس تعبير "أفق التوقعات " ليفسر أسس عملية الاستقبال الأدبي حيث تتحدد قيمة أي نص بالاستناد الى المسافة التي تقوم بينه وبين "أفق التوقعات ".
يذكرنا مصطلح "أفق التوقعات " بتعبير " اندماج الآفاق " الذي صاغه وفسر استنادا اليه عمليات فهم الماضي والآخر، اذ بدلا من الحديث عن الفهم كحقيقة موضوعية يرى غا دامر أن الفهم لا يتحقق الا من خلال تكييف المعنى وتسوية الخلاف في وجهات النظر. ان عملية القراءة، حسب
غا دامر،هي نوع من تجسير الفجوة بين الماضي والحاضر، ونحن إذ نمارس فعل القراءة في الحاف لا نستطيع التخلص من الأفكار الجاهزة والتميزات المستقرة في ثقافتنا. ولكننا مم ذلك نستطيع في هذا الأفق المحدود تاريخيا اذن نتوصل الى بعض الفهم الذي يمكننا من القاء بعض الضوء على النصوص القديمة. وفي أثناء عملية الفهم هذه قد يحصل نوع من الاندماج بين " أفق توقعاتنا" وآفاق كتابة الماضي وقراءته.
ومع أن يدوس يحاول، في فهمه علاقة العمل الأدبي بالمتلقي أن يفسر الطبيعة المتغيرة لمعنى العمل الأدبي، إلا أن تأثيرات في غادامر ومارسته التأويلية، التي تشدد على أن المعنى لا يتحقق الا عبر علاقة مجاورة أو من خلال المصادفة،واضحة في عمله. لكن الاختلاف بين غادامر ويدوس يكمن في طبيعة مشروع يدوس. انه لا يعني بالتركيز على المؤلف،أو النص، أو التأثيرات الأدبية بل هي عملية تلقي النحى بدءا من رهن كتابته وانتهاء بعملية تأويله من قبل القاريء أو مجموعة القراء في الوقت الحاضر. ليس النص في هذه الحالة، وجودا موضوعيا محاطا بعدد غير محدود من التأويلات التي تشكل ظلالا شبحية له، بل إن هوية هذا النص لا تتحقق الا في أفق عملية استقباله، ومن خلال عملية التأويل الجماعي لأجيال متتالية من القراء.
يقول يدوس في مقالته الشهيرة، " التاريخ الأدبي بوصفه تحديا للنظرية الأدبية (1970).
لا تستند تاريخية الأدب الى من مسممة " الحقائق الأدبية " (...لا بل الى التجارب السابقة للقراء مع العمل الأدبي".
يثير العمل الأدبي بهذا المعنى، أصداء مختلفة لدى القراء ومن ثم يحرر نفسا من مادية الكلام ويحقق وجودا في العالم المعاصر. ومن هنا فإن تأريخ الأدب يتشكل من عملية التلقي والانتاج الجمالي على صعيد القاريء والناقد والمؤلف في سيرورة انتاجه الأدبي. أن النص يقيم حوارا لا ينقطه بين الماضي والحاضر حيث يتم فهم الماضي واستقبالة من خلال الأفق الثقافي للحاضر. ولكي يصبح فهم الماضي ممكنا يطالب يدوس بنوع من "اندماج الآفاق " لتوحيد الماضي والحاضر.
ان يدوس يموضع العمل الأدبي في " أفقه " التاريخي، وفي سياق المعاني الثقافية التي سبق انتاجها، ثم يعمل على تفحص العلاقات المتغيرة بين هذه المعاني و" الآفاق " المتغيرة لقراء العمل التاريخيين. وهدف الناقد الألماني، من هذا الاختبار، هو خلق نور؟. جديد من التاريخ الأدبي الذي لا يركز على المؤلف ن والتأثيرات والتيارات الأدبية، بل على تأويلات الأدب في لحظات "استقباله " التاريخية. وحسب نظرية يدوس فإن الأعمال الأدبية لا تبقى ثابتة. في الوقت الذي نتغير التأويلات بل أن النصوص والتقاليد الأدبية نفسها تتغير استنادا الى "الآفاق " التاريخية التي تستقبل ضمنها.
لكن كيف يمكن للعمل الأدبي الجديد، الذي ينتهك القواعد المستقرة المعروفة لدى القراء، أن يقدم نفسه ؟
يرى هانز روبرت يدوس أن العمل الأدبي الجديد لا يقدم نفسه للقاريء بوصفه جديدا تماما. انه يعرض نفسه على القاريء من خلال الاشارات الصريحة والمقنعة والتلميحات الضمنية والخصائص المالوفة بالنسبة للقاريء موقظا بذلك بعض الذكريات في نفسه جاعلا اياه يتوقع شكل بداية القحل ونهايته حيث يعمل في هذه الحالة على مخالفة توقعات القاريء واعادة توجيهه، على. مدار النص أو ايقاظ حسن المفارقة فيه بحيث يكون باستطاعة الكاتب ان منوه على هذا التوقعات أو مقوم  بتغيرها أو تصحيحها أو اعادة انتاجها. كل ذلك يحدث استنادا الى القواعد والقوانين الخاصة بالنوع. بالشكل الأدبي للنص لكي يحدث. ما يسميه يدوس. " تغيرا في آفاق التوقعات ". وهو يخالف بذلك جماعة سوسيولوجيا الأدب الذين يحقدون أن الكاتب موثق الى جمهور قرائه، الى الوسط الذي يوجد فيه والى الاراء والايديولوجية السائدة في زمنة بحيث يتوجب عليه ان ينقب كتابا يوافق " توقعات قرائه ". ويقدم لهم الصورة التي يحبون أن يروها لأنفسهم.
ان هذا النوع مدن الحتمية الوضعية مرفوض من قبل ياوس. وهو من خلال تفسيره كيفية دخول الأعمال الجديدة التي تنتقك " توقعات " القراء وكيفية استقبالهم للأعمال الأدبية، في السلسلة الادبية يفسر عملية التطور الأدبي وتطور الأشكال وتغيرات.أثارات مقالة هانز روبرت يدوس "التاريخ الأدبي بوصفه تحديا للنظرية الادبية " ردود فعل كثيرة في ألمانيا. وقد واصل الناقد الألماني الغربي بتأثير ردود الفعل هذه الدفاع عن التصوراته النظرية التي طرحها في مقالته الشهيرة. ولكنه في الوقت نفسه قام بتعديل همزه التصورات منذ سنوات السبعينات أكثر من مرة، في معاركة النقدية مع ممثلي مدرسة فرانكفورت ونخص بالذكر هنا انتقاداته لعمل ثيودور 
ادورنو، اورده على النقاد الذين ينتمون الى جمهورية المانيا الديمقراطية مسابقا.
أن ثيودور ادورنو اذ يبحث، في كتابه "نظرية علم الجمال " (وقد نشر بعد وفاته )، معنى الثيمات الأساسية في علم الجمال _ استقلالية العمل الأدبي والعمل الأدبي بوصفه ظاهرة اجتماعية _ تاريخية والجمال المشترك بين الطبيعة والفن - يشدد على دور علم الجمال الفلسفي في فهم طبيعة الفن الحداثي، الذي يصر على النفي السلبي للمجتمع كنوع من النقد الاجتماعي والكفاح ضد التكيف الاجتماعي والسلبية اللاعقلانية التي سادت في الغرب بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية. وهكذا فإن الفن العظيم بالنسبة لادورنو هو بمثابة المزاولة التاريخية - الفلسفية التي تضيء جوانب من الواقع الاجتماعي ولكنها تنكره وتوجه أشد الانتقاد له في الوقت نفسه. انه بهذا المعنى ينكر أي دور تغييري مباشر للفن في المجتمع.
يعارض يدوس نظرية أدورنو قائلا ان بامكان الأدب والفن أن يلعبا دورا تقدميا في المجتمع، وينتقد النظرة النخبوية للفن ومفهوم استقلالية العمل الأدبي والتجربة الجمالية نفسها، والمتعة المتضمنة في التواصل مع العمل الأدبي أو الفني وهو يقوم من ثم باستبدال مصطلحه، الأثير على نفسه، "أفق التوقعات " بتعبير التجربة الجمالية بوصفها المتعة الذاتية التي يحصل عليها المرء من خلال التواصل مع متعة جمالية الأخرى.
لقد تعرضت نظرية "التلقي" لهجوم عنيف من قبل عدد من نقاد ألمانيا الديمقراطية في أوائل السبعينات حيث عدوها نتيجة منطقية لرفض مدرسة "التلقي" الالمانية الغربية، الاقرار بتشخيص الماركسية لتنقاضات المجتمع البرجوازي، وقد اختار هؤلاء هانز روبرت يدوس لتوجيه انتقادات عنيفة لعمله، بسبب محاولته تطعيم نظريته في الدراسة الأدبية بمفهوم ذاتي غير ماركسي للتاريخ. ومن بين أبرز نقاد جمهورية المانيا الديمقراطية (سابقا) روبرت فايمان الذي يؤكد في كتابه "البنية والمجتمع في التاريخ الأدبي" (1976) أن عمل يدوس يقع أسير مذهب الذاتانية الخالصة عندما يعتقد أن وعي القراء الأفراد هو الذي يحدد التاريخ بصورة نهائية. كما أنه ينتقد يدوس قائلا أنه لا يزودنا بأية معايير نستند اليها لتقييم النص أو عملية التلقي والحكم عليهما.
بسبب هذه الانتقادات لطبيعة فهم يدوس للعملية المثلثة الاطراف، المنتج الأدبي _ النص _ المتلقي، أدرك يدوس وجوه التقصير في نظريته فتحول من التشديد على عملية التلقي الى التشديد على التجربة الجمالية.
لقد أصبحت اهتمامات هانز روبرت يدوس ء في فترة السبعينات ء ذات طبيعة تأويلية خالصة، وأصبح تعبير "التجربة الجمالية " يتردد بصورة مستمرة في معظم كتاباته، حتى أن كتابه الأساسي الذي أصدره بالالمانية عام 1977 حمل عنوان "التجربة الجمالية ونظرية التأويل الأدبي" (وهو يضم مقالة بالعنوان نفسه كان اصدرها عام 1972). في هذا الكتاب يميز يدوس بين أنواع ثلاثة من التجربة : انتاج الممارسة الجمالية، وعملية التلقي، والعملية التواصلية (التي تحقق عملية التطهير، مما يذكر بالفهم الأوسطي لوظيفة العمل الأدبي). ويمكن القول أن النوع الثالث من أنواع التجربة، ممثلا بالعملية التواصلية، يحتل في هذه المرحلة من مراحل تفكير يدوس بؤرة مركزية وهو يعرفه بأنه "متعة الشاعر التي يحركها الكلام أو الشعر الذي يستطيع أن يحدث تغييرا في المعتقد، ويؤدي في الوقت نفسه الى تحرير عقل السامع أو المتشاهد "أي أن التجربة الجمالية تحقق ثلاث وظائف في المجتمع : فهي تعمل على ايجاد المعايير والقيم، وانها تبقي على المعايير السائدة في المجتمع، أو ترفض التكيف مع هذه المعايير السائدة.
بناء على هذا التصور النظري الجديد للعلاقة بين النص والقاريء يرى يدوس أن هناك خمسة أنماط من التفاعل بين العمل الأدبي وكيفية تلقيه : وهي علاقات التداعي،والاعجا  ب، والتعاطف والتطهير، والاحساس بالمفارقة، ومن ثم فإنه يوفر نموذجا شاملا لفهم العلاقة بين علم الجمال وعملية استقبال الأعمال الأدبية، متوجا بذلك نظريته في التلقي التي ركزت في البداية على بنية " توقعات " القراء وانتهت الى التشديد على معنى التجربة الجمالية ووظائفها المتحققة من خلال عملية القراءة.

----------


## المصباح المنير

نظرية التلقي(6)
أصبحت نظرية التلقي في النقد الأدبي الحديث المحور الذي تدور عليه معظم الاشتغالات النصية، وقد كثرت الأسس النظرية التي تقف موقف التوصيف لمجمل التجربة المعاصرة في علم النص والأسلوبية. في كتاب الباحثة الدكتورة بشرى موسى صالح تجربة إجرائية تأويلية تتوسل بالمنطلق النظري وتمضي في القراءة النصية في أوجهها المتعددة والمستندة إلى فهم أصيل ومتميز لمفاصل هذه التجربة النقدية الجديدة، على الأقل بالنسبة للنقد الأدبي العربي الحديث.
ويبدأ الفصل الأول من الكتاب بمقدمات نظرية تتناول علم النص كبديل إجرائي في النقد الأسلوبي، وفيه تحاول الباحثة مقاربة الظاهرة المنهجية في النقد الحديث، بغية الكشف بالتالي عن أنساق الاشتغال المنهجي العربي، وصولاً إلى تحديد الخيوط النظرية والإجرائية في الحداثة المنهجية المؤسسة، وتعرض الباحثة في هذا الإطار الموقف من المنهج، أو من شبكة التطورات المعرفية الجاهزة ذات الامتدادات المختلفة، وتشير إلى أن مواقف النقاد العرب المعاصرين من المنهجيات الوافدة قد تأرجحت بين الرضا والرفض. كما تعرض لتحولات المنهج النوعية، وللكشوف التطبيقية وما تتضمنه من منهج مقترح، وقد تناولت في هذا الصدد زمن التأسيس المنهجي التحديثي العربي، بمرحلتيه التعريفية والإجرائية. ففي المرحلة التعريفية ستظل جهود النقاد العرب في خدمة علم النص تراوح بين شكلي الترجمة والتأليف، وقد برزت في ذلك نتاجات كل من عبد السلام المسدي وصلاح فضل وشكري عياد وكمال أبو ديب وعبد الله الغذامي وحميد الحمداني وآخرين.. أما في المرحلة الإجرائية فقد تحول النقاد صوب منطقة أخرى تحاول اختبار صحة الفروض الغربية على النتاجات العربية، بعيداً عن الربط الآلي الجامد، وترى المؤلفة في كتاب د. صلاح فضل ( أساليب الشعرية المعاصرة ) تجربة هامة تسعى للخروج من دائرة الحداثة النظرية المنهجية المؤسسة إلى الحداثة التطبيقية المؤسسة.
في الفصل الثاني تتناول الباحثة نظرية التلقي في النقد الأدبي الحديث في أصولها المعرفية، ومبادئها ومفهوماتها الإجرائية، وتخلص إلى أن هذه النظرية قد تضامنت مع اتجاهات ما بعد البنيوية في نبذ الشكل الواحد للمعنى، وتقويض مبدأ الإيمان بالملفوظ اللساني كدليل وحيد، أو كوسيط وحيد لبناء جمالية النص ومحاورة بنيته.
وقد خطا منهج القراءة وجمالية التلقي خطوات أشد إيغالاً في تشييد جمالية من نوع خاص استقت أصولها من الفلسفة الظاهراتية التي تجعل الذات مصدراً للفهم، فصارت الذات المتلقية قادرة على إعادة إنتاج النص بوساطة فعل الفهم والإدراك، بحيث أصبحت نظرية التلقي في بعدها الآخر وجهاً من وجوه نظرية الأدب.
على أن جمالية التلقي لم تقتصر على الذاتية ومعطياتها، أو قراءات الحدس، بل عمدت إلى إشراك فعل الفهم، والمقدرة العقلية الواعية، واستثمار مرجعيات كثيرة ومتنوعة في التفاعل مع بنية النص، وعبر علاقة حوارية معه، تهدف إلى استقراء ما يحدث للقارئ وقت التلقي، وكيفية وصوله بنفسه إلى حلقات المعرفة وطبقاتها، وبهذا الشكل فإن جمالية القراءة تهدف إلى دراسة ميكانيزم التلقي عن طريق الاستفادة من مقولات الفلسفات الذاتية والحقول الإجرائية الجديدة في تأسيس علم النص، هذا النص الحديث الذي يقاوم فكرة اختزان معنى ما، بغض النظر عن أنه سطحي أو عميق، لأنه نص قائم في الأساس على التعددية في المعنى، تشكيلاً وتلقياً. وإن تحليله هو نشاط نقدي يستند إلى مفاهيم نظرية متنوعة، أما قواعده فهي إجرائية تهدف إلى تنوع الركائز المنهجية التي يتبناها المحلل، وهو يؤمن بالتعددية والانفتاح وتحاشي القول الفصل.
وتعود الباحثة أدراجها إلى التراث النقدي العربي، فيعنى الفصل الثالث بتقديم قراءة معاصرة في مدونة القرن الرابع الهجري، انطلاقاً من فرضية مفادها أن حال الفكر النقدي لأمة من الأمم كحال مفاصل الفكر الأخرى، حلقات سلسلة متناغمة، تفضي إحداها إلى الأخرى. وإن أي انفراط في هذه الحلقات يخلق تخلخلاً واضحاً يفت في المتانة والتواصل. من خلال هذا المنطلق تسعى الباحثة إلى خلق تصور شمولي موحد لظاهرة التلقي، أو بالتحديد لمكانة المتلقي في النقد العربي القديم ( القرن الرابع الهجري نموذجاً ) ولا سيما بوساطة استخدام مجسة من مجسات النقد الحديث هي مجسة التناص، بما يظهر الاتصال الوثيق بين الآثار الأدبية في مستويات مختلفة، وتخص الكاتبة بالذكر ظاهرة التلقي العربي الشفاهي الأقرب إلى مفهوم التلقي المعاصر، والمستند إلى مقولتي ( مقتضى الحال ) و ( لكل مقام مقال )، والمعتمد في بنيته الشعرية على الطروح التي تحاور معها النقد القديم، والتي تتمثل ببنية قصيدة المديح وما يرتبط بها أو يتضاد معها. وعلى هذا النحو ينفتح الباب واسعاً للحديث عن مكانة المتلقي في هذا النقد التراثي، وعبر مقولات كل من القاضي الجرجاني والآمدي وابن طباطبا وآخرين.. وبما يقترب حديثاً من مفهوم ( القارئ الضمني ) الذي حدده منهج القراءة في النص من خلال استجابات فنية تمثل مجموع القوانين العامة للأشكال أو الأجناس الأدبية في تشكيلاتها الفنية، على نحو تبدو فيه درجة شعرية النص محكومة بالاقتراب أو الابتعاد عن سلطة هذا القارئ - الضمني، الذي يمثل القانون المكون من الذاتي والموضوعي في آن معاً.
وبدءاً من الفصل الرابع تنشغل الباحثة بالتطبيق الواعي لأطروحات القارئ، فتدرس كتاب المفكر الدكتور إدوارد سعيد ( الثقافة والإمبريالية ) من خلال مجموعة من الأنساق المعرفية المتشابكة المكونة لبنيته، وعبر الحوارية القائمة على تعدد أصوات الرؤى ووجهات النظر وغياب سلطة المحور ومركزيته، لترى أن أبرز رؤى الكتاب تتمثل في إنكاره أسطورة الأدب البريء، في ضوء سيادة الفكر الإمبريالي في نزعته الاستراتيجية. ومن هنا تدرس الباحثة المفاصل المنهجية المشكلة لموضوعات الكتاب، ومفهوم التخالط الثقافي أو الهجنة، وبالتالي التعددية الثقافية التي تشكل هوية اليوم الحضارية.
وضمن منحى شواهد التعدد في ثقافتنا المعاصرة تنصرف الباحثة في الفصل الخامس إلى إنشاء قراءة في شعر نازك الملائكة، مستعرضة مجموعة المهيمنات الأسلوبية في نصوصها الشعرية، كما تقدم قراءة أسلوبية أخرى في شعر نزار قباني تحت عنوان: خيوط الحس الشعري، فتتلمس في قراءتها مستويات الشعرية بما يفصح أيضاً عن المهيمن والسيادي الشديد السطوع، وبما يحقق إمكانية التأويل والتقويل النقدية في إنطاق النصوص وإعادة إنتاج دلالاتها الأدبية، أوبما يجعل من قراءة النص صياغة فروض نابعة من فضائه، يصوغها وعي الناقد ومتراكمه المعرفي، وتنتجها بنية الفهم لديه، وذلك بوصف النص بنية كفت عن الحضور لحظة إنجازها، لتمارس القراءة فيما بعد دور الحضور اللانهائي، والمفتوح، وغير المقموع بالغياب الذي تفرضه سلطة القراءة الواحدة أو النهائية.
وتخرج الباحثة إلى قراءة أسلوبية أخرى في قصيدة ( إشراقات ) لحميد سعيد، فترصد مفازات البوح الشعرية فيها، محاولة الاستفادة مما وضعه الأسلوبيون من شرائط قرانية مع شيء من الانفتاح على مداخل أخرى تداولية من نفسية واجتماعية وسياقية، بما يبتعد بالقراءة الأسلوبية عن سجن النص، ويسير بها نحو تناغم الأصوات المعرفية، لإعادة إنتاج النص والاتسام بتنوعه وتحولاته.
وتختتم الباحثة كتابها بفصل ثامن بعنوان المنطقة الأسلوبية المحايدة، لتقدم قراءة أسلوبية في شعر عبد الأمير معله، من زاوية أن هذه المنطقة التعبيرية تتمثل في اختزال التجربة في أبعاد محايدة تنأى عن التطرف في الانزياحات، ولا تتوغل بعيداً في أرض المجاز.
وهكذا تبدو القراءات النصية التي قدمتها الباحثة تنويعاً في المنهج، وتمثيلاً تطبيقياً لمجموعة المقدمات النظرية التي صاغتها المؤلفة في بداية البحث، تهدف إلى محاورة النصوص الشعرية وفك شيفراتها والتركيز على شعريتها، وكمحاولة تروم الحفاظ على المسافة الحيوية المطلوبة، التي تربط بين المنهج أو منظومة التصورات المعرفية التي ينهل منها النقد مادته العلمية والنص الشعري، الأمر الذي يتيح إمكانية تلقيم الأطر التجريدية ذات الطابع المثالي بالبعد الذاتي، وهذا ما يمنح الناقد في رأيها حرية الحركة بذاتية ظاهرة، تستوعب جماليات التلقي، وتكشف عنها، فضلاً عن الإحاطة بسيمياء الأداء الشعري.
إن ما يجمع مقالات الكتاب هو أنها تتصدى للتعرف على منهج القراءة والتلقي في النقد المعاصر، والبحث عن المهيمنات الأسلوبية للنصوص المختارة، وخاصة في الشعر، ربما لأن مفهوم القراءة والتلقي جمالياً يناسب الشعر أكثر، نظراً لتعدد دلالاته في الأساس، واعتماده على التأويل أصلاً. والباحثة تتعامل مع النصوص الشعرية على نحو يقترب من جمرتها النصية، وبما يسعى إلى الانفتاح على التعدد المنهجي الخصب الذي تتيحه نظرية التلقي من جهة، وما تمنحه النصوص المختارة من مفاتيح خاصة تقيس مستويات أدائها وطرائقها الفعالة في التعبير من جهة أخرى.
وقد نأت الباحثة عن حرفية التطبيق الإجرائي للمقدمات النظرية، محاولة الابتعاد عن حالة الوجوم المنهجي، أو حالة الاستلاب بإزاء المنهج والخضوع لروح التقانة المحضة، على الرغم من أنها تبدي حماسة كبيرة للمنهج القائم أساساً على التعبير عن ذاتية الناقد، التي ترى فيها ( ذاتية نصية ) ، وترفض النعت الذي أطلقه بعض الدارسين لنظرية التلقي على أنها انطباعية جديدة، فتراها انطباعية موضوعية، أو تلقياً إيجابياً يستند إلى بنية الفهم المعرفية لدى الناقد، وهي بنية تفضي إلى إنتاج الدلالات الأدبية، وتقود إلى القراءة المفتوحة القادرة على تفكيك النص، ودمغه بطابع حي، يستوعب آفاقاً غير نهائية في التقويل والتأويل. فضلاً عن أن نظرية التلقي وجمالياته تعتمد أساساً على جملة من المبادئ الألسنية والسيميولوجية التأويلية، تستلزم الاختيار والتركيب، لإنشاء شبكة حوارية من الخطوط المنهجية المتضافرة، تمنح التحليل تكامليته المطلوبة، فتصل إلى فائض من الحوارية والتعددية، يؤمن بالانفتاح على ما يجد في سيمياء النقد الأدبي من تحولات علامية وأنساق جديدة.

----------


## المصباح المنير

لمتابعة الموضوع:
http://www.annabaa.org/nbanews/65/298.htm

----------


## مسعد سيدون

موضوع رائع ومثمر بارك الله فيكم

----------

